# Amr...



## CAPilot55 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well finally a year in waiting, moving to another state, finding a job in another field.  Landed an Interview with AMR. it is for next week, problem is haven't even cracked an EMT book in a year..  What am I looking to expect at the interview, testing and skills test please.. Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 15, 2011)

CAPilot55 said:


> Well finally a year in waiting, moving to another state, finding a job in another field.  Landed an Interview with AMR. it is for next week, problem is haven't even cracked an EMT book in a year..  What am I looking to expect at the interview, testing and skills test please.. Thanks



A 75 question EMT-B test. Review your book.  An "agree/disagree" personality test. Skills may be a backboard station, medical assessment or BLS chest pain. It'll vary on where you're applying. Dress nice. Look the interviewer in the eye. Don't be nervous. 

Good luck.


----------



## CAPilot55 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply..And I need to find my cert's..I think thats gonna be the hardest part..  And fighting the DMV, for not sending me my permanent Ambulance drivers license yet..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 15, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> A 75 question EMT-B test. Review your book.  An "agree/disagree" personality test. Skills may be a backboard station, medical assessment or BLS chest pain. It'll vary on where you're applying. Dress nice. Look the interviewer in the eye. Don't be nervous.
> 
> Good luck.



Exactly that. Down here we take the written test before you turn in your application. I just got done with my skills test. Mine was airway adjuncts and full trama assessment.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 16, 2011)

Bring original certs, not copies, AMR likes to make there own copies. Usually written test and interview and skills are done on different days, but that depends on how many applicants there are.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 16, 2011)

beano said:


> Bring original certs, not copies, AMR likes to make there own copies. Usually written test and interview and skills are done on different days, but that depends on how many applicants there are.



Hmm. I brought my original certs and copies. They wanted the copies so it saved them time, paper, and ink.


----------

